# Rosie's Summer Do



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

It's already in the mid 90's here in Georgia, USA, so I took the clippers to Rosie today. I gave her more of a cocker clip, since it's cooler and she favors the cocker more than the poodle anyway. It's a amateur hatchet job, but hey, hair will grow, right?  BTW, she's down to 18.6 pounds - only 4-5 pounds to go to reach her goal weight!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww look at skinny minni waht a difference you have done so well for her, im sure she loves her new do


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie did act fiesty after I finished clipping her! We're taking a couple of trips to FL this summer, including one to the Florida Keys (very southern point in the U.S.), so I wanted her to be as cool as possible, especially with her dark color.

As I shaved her, I realized that she's a dark silver underneath! Is this considered a black roan? She has white hairs evenly mixed in with the black hair when it's longer.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

was it a home trim?.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

a home trim is a do it yourself dog groom.

She looks great! I can't believe how much weight she has lots! that is just great! way to go!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Beth you and Rosie have done soooo well, great work, not far to go... I have wondered how she was getting on. Nice and cool for summer x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

great job helping her lose the weight!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant progress and she is looking good.


----------

